# Need Feedback Abouit Adding Cnc Capabilities To A Dro



## ycroosh (May 19, 2016)

Good day,
I'd like to get some ideas for the next version of TouchDRO (DIY DRO Android app). 
For some time now I've been noodling over adding basic "CNC" capabilities to the TouchDRO app. Right now the app has a concept of a work-space. It's a "folder" with "remembered" points. An example of how it can be used is shown in this video (in this case to drill a set of holes) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jM1GnmwhxuQ.
For some time now I've been tinkering with the idea of adding a G-Code parser to it, so it can be used as a digital pantograph (poor mans CNC of sorts). G code parsing would basically add lines and arches to the workspace, so a user would write a simple G-Code program, load it in and then use the mill to follow the lines. 

I have an early "beta" version of the parser that handles G0, G1, G2, G3, G7, G8, G17-G21, G28, G90, and G91. 

I'm treating G0 command as a point (i.e. each destination of G0 move is added as a point to the workspace.
I treat the files as 2D "drawings", so plane selection command is used only once at the beginning of the program to set the view plane, and if I encounter it subsequently, I treat it as error.
G28 command basically does the same as G0 with all zeros in absolute mode, so it's not super useful...
Tool "offset" is handled by the UI (the tool is displayed as a circle proportional to it's size, so the user can see how close they are to the line.

So far simple files work pretty well, but I suspect things might be a bit confusing once someone decides to use the DRO in 2.5D or 3D mode.

I have very limited CNC experience, so I'd like to get some advice (i.e. please poke holes in my idea(s)). I'm mostly concerned with 3D programs. I.e. how would it make sense to handle 3D files. I.e. do I flatten them into a single layer, multiple layers,etc.
I would really appreciate any feedback or suggestions.

Thank you in advance
Yuriy


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (May 21, 2016)

What you are doing is loading code into a DRO in order to give yourself positions to manually move the machine axes? Or am I missing something in the description.


----------



## ycroosh (May 21, 2016)

Wreck™Wreck said:


> What you are doing is loading code into a DRO in order to give yourself positions to manually move the machine axes? Or am I missing something in the description.


 Exactly. Basically I want to be able to create an outline, pocket, etc. and follow the lines using the mill as a [giant] etch-a-sketch.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (May 21, 2016)

Commercially available DRO's have these functions.
Tool libraries with offsets, bolt circles, tapers and angles, pocketing, geometry calculators, speed and feed calculators, axis travel limit warnings and so on.

What exactly are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## chevydyl (May 21, 2016)

hes wondering if the users of touchdro would find those features useful, I have used the app on my lathe, and if I had gone that route instead of cnc on my mill I would love to have those features on the app.... downloading that app and building the msc430 version sparked a lot of interest for me, I began looking into coding after that, but realized it was WAAAAY over my head lol.


----------



## Str8jacket (May 22, 2016)

I would definitely be interested in using it. Have know idea how to do it though. I have just given up building my own glass scale control after my 3rd bluetooth module has been the wrong type. I bought a predone kit off your store!


----------



## chevydyl (May 22, 2016)

I think when I ordered my parts I ordered from several sites that were listed in the tutorial, Bluetooth and USB boards came from spark fun, or the Bluetooth came from amazon can't remember


----------



## Str8jacket (May 22, 2016)

The amazon stores wouldnt send down under. I have been sent one dud and 2 hc06 master modules. I recieved an email last night that Yuri has posted my unit so all good.


----------



## bpratl (May 26, 2016)

Yuriy, I'm most interested as this sounds like a great add on to your present DRO design.


----------

